# too much sun / forgot my blood pressure medicine.. how I'm not dead is a mystery?



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

So.. I forgot to take my blood pressure meds.. OOOPS (took them a bit ago).. without meds my blood pressure is go to the ER high.. GREAT.

On the upside the med mishap corresponded with starting a huge project on the old SUV I'm fixing up right now... I wore me a hat and parked in the shade and tried to drink water.. but I'm sunburned and have a horrible headache.... 

DON'T TELL MY WIFE.... HOW I'm not f*cking dead is a mystery to me sometimes... 

Edit: I'm pretty sure I don't actually have heatstroke as other than the headache I don't have symptoms... and my blood pressure is higher than it should be but not go to the ER high... I should probably be more careful.....


----------



## bshansen (Jun 5, 2019)

Good thing you remembered and took them now, then! The headache is most likely from too much sun and lack of water.
I have high BP as well and apart from BP meds, also take a dieuretic. If I don't get enough water, I get a splitting headache.
Hope you feel better and didn't have to go to the ER


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I take an ACE-inhibitor, which actually contributes to being easily sunburned, so I need to lather up pretty good.

What kind of # did you reach when you say 'high, but no ER high'?


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Crankout said:


> I take an ACE-inhibitor, which actually contributes to being easily sunburned, so I need to lather up pretty good.
> 
> What kind of # did you reach when you say 'high, but no ER high'?


~160/90.. not very good... but still not dead... which is super and all.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I could be worse........but I wouldn't encourage you to go for any PR's or anything.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

still not dead.... mostly remember the blood pressure meds now... people seem determined to raise my blood pressure however...


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I was walking around for some time with 160/100-110, and didn't even know it. 
By applying the Taoist mindfulness technique to calm my system, I could bring it well within the levels considered safe. But the prior levels would return. So I had to face the muzak.... unless I could send the remainder of my life practicing that method, I would have to take the meds. 
So, that was 17 years ago, and since adding cycling to my regimen, I've actually had to cut down on one major med and pretty much eliminate the beta blockers. 
So like I say, it could be worse. For us both.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I’ve been BP taking meds for about 5 years and while I rarely forget to take them, the times I did forget I couldn’t tell a difference. I guess that’s why they call it the “silent killer.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

